# EOI questions - employment history (page 9)



## prot (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi,

I am filling EOI on page 9 for the employment section. It says 
"Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years." 

ACS assessed me as follows:

-------------------------------------
The following employment after December 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

05/05 - 07/07 (2yrs 0mths) - company A
03/09 - 06/11 (2yrs 3mths) - company B
08/11 - 07/12 (0yrs 11mths) - company C
-------------------------------------

Since ACS said that exp. can be counted only after dec 2008, I can claim exp. points for only company B & company C which is 3.2 years and I am fine to get only 5 points for it. 

Now when filling the EOI on skillselect:

1) should I include company A experience or not? (I dont want to claim experience but need to know if this experience needs be mentioned)
2) If I include, shall I mention it as related or not ? (I know it is related based on roles/duties based on reference letter but ACS asks me not count as skilled till dec 2008)

The problem is, if I do include it then summary of EOI points is giving my 10 points which is not correct as per ACS. So please guide me if others have included non-recongnized experience from ACS i.e if years of deduction experience be mentioned or not in EOI? 

One another final query:

I have worked for other company D after company C above, but havent mentioned in ACS assessment as it was difficult to get exp letter from the employer and I didnt want to claim any exp. points for it.

08/12 - current - company D (didnt provide any details to ACS)

Should I mention the exp. for company D too in EOI and if I do, should I say the "related employment" as false since I didnt get this assessed intentionally. 

Please let me know your opinions on these 2 questions.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi prot, 

you should mention your entire work history in the EOI and tick all work periods for which you don't want to claim points as "not related". There is no other way to exclude them from the point calculation. You'd have to do the same thing if you have related work experience in year X but not sufficient proof of your salary. To exclude year X from the point calculation you have to tick "not related" (although it is relevant but you can't claim points). If the ACS "skilled" date is in the middle of a job, you have to split the entry in two - the first section will be "not related" and the second will be "related". To exclude company D from the point calculation you once again have to tick "not related". I hope that makes sense . 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## prot (Dec 25, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi prot,
> 
> you should mention your entire work history in the EOI and tick all work periods for which you don't want to claim points as "not related". There is no other way to exclude them from the point calculation. You'd have to do the same thing if you have related work experience in year X but not sufficient proof of your salary. To exclude year X from the point calculation you have to tick "not related" (although it is relevant but you can't claim points). If the ACS "skilled" date is in the middle of a job, you have to split the entry in two - the first section will be "not related" and the second will be "related". To exclude company D from the point calculation you once again have to tick "not related". I hope that makes sense .
> 
> ...


sounds perfect...thank you!


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi prot,
> 
> you should mention your entire work history in the EOI and tick all work periods for which you don't want to claim points as "not related". There is no other way to exclude them from the point calculation. You'd have to do the same thing if you have related work experience in year X but not sufficient proof of your salary. To exclude year X from the point calculation you have to tick "not related" (although it is relevant but you can't claim points). If the ACS "skilled" date is in the middle of a job, you have to split the entry in two - the first section will be "not related" and the second will be "related". To exclude company D from the point calculation you once again have to tick "not related". I hope that makes sense .
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika. Your answer really helped me in filling my EOI. 
One question regarding how to fill education details. I have Bachelor's in Computer Engineerring , which was assessed by ACS as equivalent to AQF Bachelor in Computing Major.
And I have Master's in Biomedical Engineering. 

When I fill my education details , should I mention both Bachelor's and Master's details Or just Bachelor's ? 

Pls advice.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi hawaiisurf, 

you can mention both because you won't get more points for the master. So even if it is not assessed for AQF equivalence it won't make a difference. In my opinion it is always better to provide complete information. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------

